# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  اجرای فایل

## حامد غیب پرور

چطوری میتونم یک فایلو اجرا کنم

----------


## spy ir

سلام. چه فایلی  ؟ چیزی رو که میخواید واضح تر توضیح بدید

----------


## حامد غیب پرور

وقتی روی یک برنامه دو بار کلیک میکنیم پنجره ای باز میشه می خوام پروژه ای بنویسم که وقتی اجرا کنم عین دوبار کلیک عمل کنه

----------


## sd702004

اگر منظورتون اجرای یک برنامه دیگه از طریق اسکریپت پایتونه یکی از روشهای این کار استفاده از تابع call در ماژول subprocess هست

----------


## حامد غیب پرور

تشکر فراوان خیلی لطف کردید که پاسخ دادید.

----------

